# My second traffic light almost done!



## nerwin

Besides photography I have taken a slight interest in restoring traffic lights. I already restored one which was really simple. It was in really good condition, just needed some paint. In the background, you can see it on the wall mounted. 

Anyways with this one I decided to do something different and make it racing themed. So I got a real racing wheel and I did end up mounting a racing slick on the wheel but I haven't taken  picture of it yet with it on. Still have some finishing touches to do before I take final pictures. 




 

The reason why I wanted to make it on a pedestal is to make it somewhat mobile so I can bring it in and out of the garage and use it at night haha.

This one was in really tough shape, missing lots of parts. Some parts I had to manufacture my self, so its not 100% perfect, but its pretty good. It still needs to be painted and what not. But I couldn't wait, I just had to share the pictures! 

So it uses real actual LED inserts that were used, so they are INCREDIBLY bright. The traffic light it self is from 60s as far as I know, I believe this particular model was used in one of the cities around new england/northeast. 

The image below is not from this particular light but its basically what it looks like on the inside of this one. 



 

The left circuit board is a aftermarket board you can buy to makes the light function like a regular traffic light. You can make it run through the typical red/yellow/green sequence and even adjust the timer. You can even set it up to flash yellow or red and do wig wags. So its pretty neat. Only $50. 

The wheel I made look like it was mounted on a race car using real racing studs and lug nuts. 



 

It was a pretty fun project! 

Right now I'm waiting for the weather to warm up so I can take it all apart and put the finishing touches on it. I haven't decided what color I'm going to paint it yet, I'm thinking about either keeping it grey like how it kind of is right now or paint it vintage dark green like my other one.


----------



## tirediron

Nicely done.  Out of curiosity, why not run the power cord down the pipe and out the bottom of the rim for a neater look?

Is that your Grand Torino?


----------



## nerwin

tirediron said:


> Nicely done.  Out of curiosity, why not run the power cord down the pipe and out the bottom of the rim for a neater look?
> 
> Is that your Grand Torino?



I actually will be doing that! It's just wired up temporary because I gotta take it all apart anyways when I paint and a little bit more modifications to do.

Technically that's my father's Torino, but its all in my name and I've done a lot of work to it. Just finished up getting it ready for summer this weekend.


----------



## tirediron

Sweet - what's under the hood?


----------



## nerwin

Too much money!

It's a Ford 351w - bored out, blue printed, balanced, etc. Probably around 450hp. It also has a Tremec TKO-600 5 speed transmission.

This winter we just installed custom made ceramic headers because the orginal hooker headers we installed when we restored the car had a crack I spotted last at a car show and it was leaking slightly. These new ones are so much better.


----------



## Designer

Aren't they usually painted black?  I think the housing, the pole, and the rim all the same black would look good.


----------



## tirediron

Damn, that is pretty!!!


----------



## nerwin

Designer said:


> Aren't they usually painted black?  I think the housing, the pole, and the rim all the same black would look good.



Maybe some of the modern ones are, but a lot are yellow too. Really depends on the area because even some some historic locations they have their traffic lights vintage looking to blend in. 

I've seen all sorts of colors.


----------



## tirediron

One municipality here has brown!


----------



## astroNikon

all I see is Starsky and Hutch ... where's the stop light again ?


----------



## nerwin

astroNikon said:


> all I see is Starsky and Hutch ... where's the stop light again ?



In the rear view mirror.


----------



## Gary A.

Nice on all counts, light and car.  In college I had a Mustang with a 351 Windsor in it.  Drove that sucker to Guadalajara and back.


----------



## nerwin

Gary A. said:


> Nice on all counts, light and car.  In college I had a Mustang with a 351 Windsor in it.  Drove that sucker to Guadalajara and back.



That must have been a pretty exciting trip!


----------



## Gary A.

nerwin said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice on all counts, light and car.  In college I had a Mustang with a 351 Windsor in it.  Drove that sucker to Guadalajara and back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a pretty exciting trip!
Click to expand...

Great fun, took my college sweety. We drove the length of Baja from Tijuana to Cabo.  We ferried across the Sea of Cortez to Mazatlan then down to Guadalajara.  We came back along the eastern coast of the Sea of Cortez.


----------



## limr

nerwin said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they usually painted black?  I think the housing, the pole, and the rim all the same black would look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some of the modern ones are, but a lot are yellow too. Really depends on the area because even some some historic locations they have their traffic lights vintage looking to blend in.
> 
> I've seen all sorts of colors.
Click to expand...


Ours are dark green.



astroNikon said:


> all I see is Starsky and Hutch ... where's the stop light again ?



Me too!


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> Ours are dark green.


I remember the yellow ones, but haven't noticed that for a while.  If you had the dates of service, and consult the local history, you could match whatever color it was painted originally.


----------



## 480sparky

tirediron said:


> ..........Is that your Striped Tomato?



Fify.


----------



## snowbear

The Public Works & Transportation department in the work county raffles off an decommissioned (but working) traffic light every year at the fair.


----------



## nerwin

I completely forgot to do a proper photoshoot with this traffic light. 

But I did manage to get a picture of it this summer, not the best shot..just a snap from my photo. It's not the most easiest thing in the world to move. Very awkward, top heavy-ish. 

It does look cool though and they are super bright at night since it has actual LEDs they use in real traffic lights..you can see them a mile away lol. I'm not sure my neighbors are not happy when I have it on at night hehe.


----------

